# Have you commissioned furry art?



## mushm0m (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm a software developer trying to improve the way people commission art. I thought the furry community would be a great place to get advice, given how many commissions happen here.

If you've ever even ATTEMPTED to commission a project, could you do me a favor and fill out this Google survey? bit.ly: Commission Buyers Survey

Or for the lazy, feel free to leave your thoughts in the discussions below. What are the most frustrating/difficult aspects of commissioning artwork? What could a site do to improve the experience?

Cheers!!


----------



## DarinNWolf (Jan 20, 2017)

Well one of the more frustrating aspects of commissioning is whether or not the artist doing the commissions is taking their sweet time and rarely responding to their costumers. At times this can become very angering for clients who have especially paid large sums of money, so perhaps a remedy to this is to have a refund system that PayPal has


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Garg (Jan 20, 2017)

DarinNWolf said:


> Well one of the more frustrating aspects of commissioning is whether or not the artist doing the commissions is taking their sweet time and rarely responding to their costumers. At times this can become very angering for clients who have especially paid large sums of money, so perhaps a remedy to this is to have a refund system that PayPal has


still waiting, its been like 3 months since their last message.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

I've never actually commissioned a project, but here are my two cents on the subject anyways. I'm stating , in my opinion,the clear problems/things that could be improved that I've seen from reading forums/ stuff on FA

Problem 1:The artist takes too much time. Could be for numerous reasons. Maybe he's not organized, maybe he has personal shit going on, maybe he's simply a scammer.  The main problem here would be to ensure the artists stick to a schedule, which is quite hard as most of them do not do this as their career and have other things on the side. 
Problem 2:The client of the commission doesn't like how the work turned out. This could occur if the client wasn't in touch with the artist during production or the other way around. What if the artist's art quality(please bear with me, I couldn't find any other way to say it) has decreased , because of personal reasons, or because he put less time in the commission. I think this problem is quite unsolvable, as in the end it's art you are commissioning for, and not a industrial product, so the end quality might vary more.
Problem 3: Advertising. To me that's a big issue. I really love certain art styles, and I'd like too have them recommended to me more often. Again, this problem is  hard to solve.
Ok, now, here's one  _potential_ solution to some of these problems. Now, I don't know what kind of website you're planning to make , so I tried to make the suggestion general.
Introduce commission deadlines and stats. Imo, this would be horrendous, but could perhaps work. You can't force someone to respect a certain deadline. However , you can use stats to see if someone is respecting the deadline. For example, when you do a commission of more than x dollars, the artist tells you it will be y days and write this on the website. The website then stores the difference of days between the commission due date and the actual date at which you get your work and stores it in its memory.  Then if the artist is late of z days, you set a limit to which the artist is deemed untrustworthy(and write this on the website). There are plenty of issues with this solution Imo.
In the end, my opinion on the whole commission thingy is that it seems to work approximately well most of the time.Given the nature of what you are paying for when you make a commission, it is but normal that problems are bound to happen. Finding a proper way to see if an artist is reliable would be a good thing to start with.


----------



## DarinNWolf (Jan 20, 2017)

Garg said:


> still waiting, its been like 3 months since their last message.



Woah, what was it you commissioned? How much?


----------



## Garg (Jan 20, 2017)

DarinNWolf said:


> Woah, what was it you commissioned? How much?


70$ and this is last version https://postimg.org/image/41jsrd9yb/
but she told me she had a medical problem, and i don't really hold grudges at people. if she ran then i wish her the best, if she didn't then i wish i could talk to her soon.


----------



## DarinNWolf (Jan 20, 2017)

Garg said:


> 70$ and this is last version https://postimg.org/image/41jsrd9yb/
> but she told me she had a medical problem, and i don't really hold grudges at people. if she ran then i wish her the best, if she didn't then i wish i could talk to her soon.


Huh, that actually looks pretty good, I'm guessing it just needs lining/coloring work?


----------



## Garg (Jan 20, 2017)

DarinNWolf said:


> Huh, that actually looks pretty good, I'm guessing it just needs lining/coloring work?


the sketch is still not finished and its been like that for 3 months


----------



## Revous (Jan 20, 2017)

[~mini rant from an artist, disregard~]
Holy jeebus, I cannot possibly understand how commissioned artists take so long unless they're like, seriously impaired by life or doing a friggin' oil on canvas painting.
I have a busy as hell life and I deliver commissions in less than a week tops (every single pic in my gallery took less than 7 days unless the client was the one missing for a while). The longest (a 9 panels comic page) took 5-6 days.

I regularly deliver two hq finished pics a week because -by god, it's someone else's dreams and money here-. I feel physically ill if I think I'm going too slow.

An advice: If you seek out cheap artists, you -might- get cheap service even if the art is good. My price is not fixed by pic and slightly above average, but you get the best service you possibly can! I feel it's my duty as the person being paid to provide multiple update/approval pics, answer messages asap, give a clear deadline, be honest and kind.


----------

